# Apache 2

## Hellzone

Ok so i've written into my /etc/make.conf USE="apache2" but still when i try and emerge apache it installs 1.3!? whats going on? i want apache 2.045 as it has a lot of fixes.

-james

----------

## Durenunde

you need to make sure you have

 *Quote:*   

> ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~X86"

 

uncommented and in your make.conf aswell and it should emerge for ya

----------

## Hellzone

Yup i have exactly that in my make.conf but still it doesn't emerge.

-james

----------

## dolbz

 *Durenunde wrote:*   

> you need to make sure you have
> 
>  *Quote:*   ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~X86" 

 

Or even ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"

not sure if the capitalisation makes a difference but as far as I can tell it does. Just something to try.

Dolbz

----------

## Troy

If you are typing

```
emerge apache
```

then you are likely to get apache 1.3.  Try using the full path to the ebuild script:

```
emerge /usr/portage/net-www/apache/apache-2.0.45.ebuild
```

Troy

----------

## Durenunde

 *dolbz wrote:*   

>  *Durenunde wrote:*   you need to make sure you have
> 
>  *Quote:*   ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~X86"  
> 
> Or even ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"
> ...

 

yep sorry was writing off the top of my head

also remember to uncomment the line there as well or it won't accept it either take away the # at the beginning

----------

## Narada

To get apache 2.0.45 you can do one of two things.  You can either use the testing tree once only which will get you the very latest apache.

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS=~x86 emerge apache
```

Or you can specify a version yourself which does not require the full absolute path to the ebuild.

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS=~x86 emerge =apache-2.0.45
```

There is no need to put ACCEPT_KEYWORDS=~x86 in /etc/make.conf unless you wish to migrate your entire system to the testing tree permanently and upgrade all packages to testing versions.

----------

## panserg

Are there any serious reasons to consider Apache 2  as unstable on Gentoo? Is something wrong with Apache 2 itself or its ebuild?

----------

## dev-null-devil

I belive that apache 1.3 is more secure. Since apache 2 is quite new and when I installed it I just got alot of problems. But i guess that's just a bad childhood memory.

----------

## Durenunde

 *dev-null-devil wrote:*   

> I belive that apache 1.3 is more secure. Since apache 2 is quite new and when I installed it I just got alot of problems. But i guess that's just a bad childhood memory.

 

I believe you are right there, I've read up on a few security breaches in apache that have required attention though they are fixed fairly fast I must say, once found. I had no problems installing apache2 on windows but had a few problems installing it on gentoo, I reverted back to 1.3 also after a couple of failed tries. Hopefully soon it will be out of experimental.

----------

## MetalGod

I dont like apache 2 but good news 2.0.46 is out

----------

## dev-null-devil

 *MetalGOD wrote:*   

> I dont like apache 2 but good news 2.0.46 is out

 

Hehe, i got the announce mail just when i saw your message. Maybe it's worth to try? Who knows, it might be better?

----------

## panserg

 *dev-null-devil wrote:*   

>  *MetalGOD wrote:*   I dont like apache 2 but good news 2.0.46 is out 
> 
> Hehe, i got the announce mail just when i saw your message. Maybe it's worth to try? Who knows, it might be better?

 

First what I Like in Apache 2 - it's faster on both single requests and multi-user bulk load. I did some tests in my LAN with the content that worked on both apache 2 and apache. Apache 2 was about 25% faster and with growing connections it degraded not so fast.

Among features I need first of all filtering in modules as well as SSL and WebDAV.

----------

